# Γράμματα ταυτότητας



## amfoivio (Sep 17, 2012)

Γεια σας,
Έχω αναλάβει μία συμβολαιογραφική πράξη σύστασης ακινήτου και έχω πελαγώσει ελαφρώς. Ένας αριθμός ταυτότητας που συνάντησα μέσα στο συμβόλαιο αρχίζει από Ξ.... Ποια είναι πιο σωστή κίνηση όσον αφορά γράμματα που να μην παραμένουν τα ίδια ως λατινικοί χαρακτήρες σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; Το Ξ πρέπει δηλαδή να γίνει Χ ή να παραμείνει Ξ; Δώστε μου τα φώτα σας!!!


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 17, 2012)

Επίσης γενικά τα ονόματα που δηλώνουν την ταυτοποίηση του προσώπου πρέπει να τα μεταφράζουμε με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες σε νομικά κείμενα ή να τα μεταφράζουμε απλά στο αντίστοιχο αγγλικό; Π.χ το Ηλίας θα γίνει Ηlias ή Εlias;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες :)
Τα γράμματα της ταυτότητας πρέπει να παραμείνουν στα ελληνικά, καθώς αποτελούν κομμάτι του αριθμού της. Εκτός αυτού, αν π.χ. μεταγραφεί το Ξ σε Χ και χρειαστεί να αναζητηθεί ο αριθμός στην Ελλάδα με βάση τη μεταγραφή, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να αναζητηθεί ο αριθμός με ελληνικό Χ, όχι με Ξ - ευτυχώς οι καινούριες ταυτότητες δεν χρησιμοποιούν γράμματα που δεν υπάρχουν και στο λατινικό αλφάβητο, οπότε λύνεται κάπως το πρόβλημα.

Για τη μεταγραφή, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τούτο 'δώ το εργαλείο της διεύθυνσης διαβατηρίων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Καλωσήρθες. 

Η δική μου άποψη, αν και θα ακολουθήσει (ή θα προηγηθεί) και πιο έγκυρη:

Για το μεταγραμματισμό, ΕΛΟΤ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8996-Μεταγραμματισμός-EL-EN-κατά-ΕΛΟΤ-743-ISO-843

δηλαδή: Ilias

Για την ταυτότητα κρατάμε τα στοιχεία όπως τα βλέπουμε. Ξ κάτι.


(Προηγήθηκε τελικά.... :) )


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 17, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα φώτα σας, πολύ χρήσιμο και το νηματάκι με τον μεταγραμματισμό!!!
Καλώς σας βρήκα κιόλας!
Γενικά το forum μου έχει λύσει πολλές απορίες, και πιστέψτε με, ως αρχάρια στην μετάφραση έχω πολλές!!!


----------

